# Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !



## thefish (27. Juni 2006)

Hallo, wenn ich von der A52 nach Roermond fahre, dann ist ja am Ende der BAB ein Örtchen Namens Elmpt.
Dort ist ein kleiner Angelladen im Keller eines Hauses.

Wer hat diese Telefonnummer ? ? ? ?

Habenämlich noch keine KöFis!

Ich würde gerne spontan morgen abend am Kanal auf Zander gehen. Will noch jemand mit?
So ungefähr von 19.30 Uhr bis 1.00 Uhr.

Grüße


----------



## Der_Monty (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

N´abend.

Willst Du wissen, wo der Laden ist oder wie lange der auf hat?
Du meinst ja den, gegenüber der Aral, nicht?
Ansonsten hat der Brüggener Angelladen in Born Köfis. Fährst von der A52 eine Ausfahrt früher raus, dann Richtung Brüggen, und dann rechts Richtung Born, liegt dann auf der rechten Seite.

Wünsch Dir viel Erfolg für morgen Abend.

Ciao, Marc.


----------



## thefish (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

Danke, danke!
Ich muss aber wissen, wie lange der Laden auf hat!
Ich komme nämlich erst um 19.15 Uhr nach Roermond rein!

Grüße


----------



## GoldWinger (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, wenn ich von der A52 nach Roermond fahre, dann ist ja am Ende der BAB ein Örtchen Namens Elmpt.
> Dort ist ein kleiner Angelladen im Keller eines Hauses.
> 
> Wer hat diese Telefonnummer ? ? ? ?
> ...


 
Hallo thefish

Ich wohne in Elmpt, 

"Ralf`s Angelshop heisst der Laden, ich weiss nicht ob ich die 

tel.nr. hier veröffenlichen darf, der hat bis 19:00 uhr geöffnet.

Ich schick dir ne? PN wegen der Nr.

Würde gern mitfahren aber morgen passt leider nicht


----------



## thefish (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

Hallo, ich werde heute abend wohl auch an die Maas gehen!

Hat jemand die Nummer für mich, ist wichtig, ich habe immer noch keine KöFis. Hier in Duisburg verkaufen die keine! |evil: 

Grüße und Danke!


----------



## Der_Monty (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

Hallo,

egal, wie die Öffnungszeiten sind, auch wenn Du später kommst, macht der Shop für Dich auf, wenn du für min. 10€ einkaufen gehst. Dann würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle mit Köfis eindecken und eine Kühlbox mitnehmen, damit du genug hast für ein paar Tage.

Gruß, Marc.


----------



## Shivasmoon (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

Kann ich da auch Sonntags die Angelpapiere für Holland kaufen?
Oder weiss jemand wo ich sie an einem Sonntag kaufen kann, da ich am nächsten Sonntag mal nach Roermond fahren möchte und den Vispas 2008 noch nicht hab?!

THX


----------



## David31882 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

Wenn du den 2007er hattest, bekommst du doch Post von deinem verein, den du dann unterliegst, die bitten doch darum das geld für den 08er zu überweisen. oder war das nur in meinem verein so.oder hattest du den 07er gar nicht.


----------



## Jogibär (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

Sonntags dürftest Du da wohl Pech haben, da haben in Holland die Läden auch geschlossen.


----------



## theundertaker (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

Sonntag haben in Holland alle Läden geschlossen?? Das ist mir neu.....sonntags hat sogar Aldi auf....


----------



## gimli (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*



> sonntags hat sogar Aldi auf....


|bigeyes

…und führen die auch den VISpas?


----------



## GoldWinger (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*



gimli schrieb:


> |bigeyes
> 
> …und führen die auch den VISpas?



|good:  :vik:


----------



## Shivasmoon (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

also....sieht eher schlecht aus mit Sonntag und VISpas, oder??
Wie ist es denn nun in elmpt, da kann man doch klingeln und über 10 euro macht er ja den Laden auf? Kriegt man denn dort den VISpas , hat jemand die Telefonnummer von dort?
THX


----------



## theundertaker (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

War noch nicht in Aldi fragen, ob die auch den Vispas rausrücken ;-) Ich habe nur deine Aussage widerlegen wollen...^^

Ich denke aber mal, dass die Poststellen auf haben, sodass er sich den Vispas bei der Post holen kann, da solls den doch auch geben!

Gruß
Die Nase


----------



## Der_Monty (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

Geh doch einfach mal zum Ralf hin. Den Rest musst Du halt ausfüllen. Aber alle Papiere gibt es direkt vor Ort. Sind halt die von "Ons genongen Roermond".   Gruß, Marc.


----------



## theundertaker (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

heißt "ons genoegen roermond"...nur so zur berichtigung ;-)


----------



## Elfchen_19 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*



theundertaker schrieb:


> heißt "ons genoegen roermond"...nur so zur berichtigung ;-)



Also, wenn Du das schon so sicher weißt, dann solltest Du auch wissen, das die Postbüros in den NL Sonntags in aller Regel geschlossen haben...


----------



## theundertaker (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

Hmm...nee das wusste ich nicht, aber jetzt haste mir ja wieder ein wenig mehr Wissen einbleuen können ;-) Danke

Ich hätte gedacht, dass du die geöffnet haben, so kann man sich täuschen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Shivasmoon (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

War am Sonntag so gegen 13 Uhr beim Ralf in Elmpt (danke GoldWinger für deine PN) hab ihn leider nicht angetroffen....naja habs dann in Roermond beim Postamt versucht ..... wie oben schon geschrieben leider zu. Aber, wir haben trotzdem einen wunderschönen Tag am Wasser erlebt und die Sonne genossen, auch wenn ohne Angeln. Es war ein toller Tag, und allein die Tatsache mal am Wasser die Sonne zu geniessen ist doch schon toll!


----------



## The real Hecht (1. März 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

Sonntag haben in Holland alle Läden geschlossen?? Das ist mir neu.....sonntags hat sogar Aldi auf....

seit wann hat aldi sontags auf?
vieleicht isses bei dir anders, da wo ich bin is sonntags alles zu (abgesehen von restaurants und so,aber das hilft dir auch nichts)


----------



## alizander1 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*



The real Hecht schrieb:


> Sonntag haben in Holland alle Läden geschlossen?? Das ist mir neu.....sonntags hat sogar Aldi auf....
> 
> seit wann hat aldi sontags auf?
> vieleicht isses bei dir anders, da wo ich bin is sonntags alles zu (abgesehen von restaurants und so,aber das hilft dir auch nichts)


 
#q.....


----------



## gimli (1. März 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*



> #q.....



Da gibt aber Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## theundertaker (1. März 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

Ja Alizander, auch solche Leute, die schwer von Compriiii sind gibts hier im Board....;-) :-D


----------



## krauthis7 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

das war ja klar das so ein komentar kommt ,schreib doch einfach mal was zum thema und nit so ein schei...


----------



## theundertaker (2. März 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

Du bringst das Thema aber auch nicht viel weiter mit deinen klugen Sprüchen...over and out...


----------



## gimli (2. März 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

Ungekehrt wird dann ein Schuh draus.





> ...over and out...


Hoffentlich hältst du dich selbst einmal daran. Danke.


----------



## alizander1 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

Hätte nichts dagegen wenn der Threat hier geschlossen wird.
Über die Öffnungszeiten von Aldi kann ich mich auch mit meiner Oma unterhalten,die Interessiert sowas...
Kommt eh nichts gescheites bei rum...

In diesem Sinne....

Gruss
Alex


----------



## theundertaker (2. März 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

Bin auch dafür...zu damit ;-)


----------



## Tiffy (2. März 2008)

*AW: Angelladen in Elmpt / Kanalangeln ! ! ! !*

Na denn ...

mach ich mal zu .


----------

